# Which plow for 2006 Chevy Trailblazer???



## webbytech (Oct 17, 2008)

Please vote on which plow you would select for a 2006 Chevy Trailblazer LT 4x4. Please vote and also list any comments you may have on the reason for voting the way you did


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Why type of application are you going to be using the plow for, Small commercial or residential?


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

If you can get a mount for it, I would go with a boss sport duty. Either the 7 foot or the 7'6''.


----------



## webbytech (Oct 17, 2008)

For around home and driveways. Possibility of a few small lots (library, church and etc)

I guess the question is what is the Chevy Trailblazer 4x4 capable of using?


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

The bigger question is what dealers ar close to you? Western, Boss, snowway ect...


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Chevy Trailblazer is not made to plow. I don't care what anyone else tells you. Find a cheap truck with plow on it already. My 01 chevy blazer has a hard enough time going month to month without something needing fixing! They can't be that much different. They are just not made well and I'm a Chevy guy.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

I installed a suburbanite on a Dodge Dakota 2006 and the owner is happy with it. He also runs 3/4 ton trucks with full size plows also. I also know some one with a GMC Envoy and they also have the sub. It seems like a good light duty plow! You just can't expect to push alot of snow with them. You have to know their limits.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

I would find a used truck with a plow on it...It should be about as much as the new plow for the trailblazer.


----------



## Kunker (Nov 26, 2008)

Give a quick read here:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=76333

There are a couple of guys with Trailblazers and plows on the site, might want to talk to them. I own one myself and I personally wouldn't bother putting a plow on it, but that's just me. I'd rather put the same money into a used truck with plow.

Good luck!


----------



## glfredrick (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm a Trailblazer owner and enthusiast.

LOTS of info over at trailvoy.com.

On plows, I'd run the SMALLEST/LIGHTEST plow available, then not use it hard on a Trailblazer vehicle. Their front ends are just not heavy duty enough for the task.

Here are a couple:

http://www.suburbaniteplows.com/
http://www.suburbaniteplows.com/demos.html#

http://www.snoway.com/index.cfm/act/viewSeries/type/Plow/cat/11
http://www.snoway.com/index.cfm/act/productSelect_form

Everything else on the Trailblazer is fine -- and equivalent to the half ton pickup. They have plenty of power, a full frame, full-sized rear axle, the same transmission as the half- and three-quarter ton pickups, etc., but not the heavy duty front suspension and axle.

They also lack ground clearance, which can be fixed somewhat with body panel mods and a BDS 2" suspension lift. Tires are no problem, I'm running 255-70-R16 Cooper ATR on mine, and they are great on snow and ice.

Just for fun, check out some youtube videos on the Trailblazer SS model. No one seems to know much about those trucks -- they are definitely not your typical soccer mom SUVs!


----------

